# Rust proof chains?



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha,

I was wondering if fellow commuters out there had issues with rust? Specifically the chain? It rains a lot here in Hawaii where I live and it's hard to keep up with cleaning and lubing the chain. What have you guys done out there in places where rain/ice/snow are constant and forces you to keep up? Is it just constant chain lubing? I see there's 8 speed stainless steel chains by Wippermann? Help with recommendations.


----------



## Sanath (Jul 20, 2012)

I generally find that the rust is just on the surface and wears away during normal use. You can dry your drivetrain as best you can after you get it wet, but you're not likely to get everywhere. You can try a wet lube to keep the chain protected, or you can just ignore it. Chains are relatively cheap.


----------



## kai_ski (Apr 24, 2013)

lube and rags are cheaper than stainless steel. Try this First Impressions: NixFrixShun Chain Lube | GRAVELBIKE.com


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks, I agree, lube and rags are cheaper but I'm looking for something a bit easier. You cannot imagine how often I get rained on here with my commutes. I'm looking for easier maintenance.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

My commuter gets rained on all the time. I use finishing line wet xc lube that's for more extreme conditions. Never have any issues I dont even dry my chain off, ever. Simple kmc chain. As long as u use good lube dont worry about it.
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've tried a few to help with winter salt/ick. I got good mileage out of the KMC X9SL gold, twice as long time-wise as some others. Not sure if they make that it 8 speed. It has a Titanium Nitride coating. I didn't really notice if it tended to get surface rust less, I would guess yes, but I try to keep it lubed frequently to avoid not only rust but excess wear on other parts. I also tried a Connex (by Wipperman) 9sB black edition, which has brass rollers and some kind of black coating on the plates. I liked the look and don't recall any rust, but it was expensive and didn't last very long. That one is probably not available in 8 speed. 

My policy is to refuse to buy anything called rust proof, rust-resistant, etc., if they don't tell you what's different about the material or coating. Some seem to be more hype than anything.


----------



## benda (Jul 3, 2014)

I use Phil Wood Tenacious Oil and never have any issues. This includes year-round commuting in rain and snow conditions. The chain is always greasy but never rusts, and I usually get around 10,000 hard miles out of it. I probably clean the chain and re-apply every 4 months (1,500 miles). 

Your bike will be dirty, but that's a trade-off I'm willing to make.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

gmats said:


> Aloha,
> 
> I was wondering if fellow commuters out there had issues with rust? Specifically the chain? It rains a lot here in Hawaii where I live and it's hard to keep up with cleaning and lubing the chain. What have you guys done out there in places where rain/ice/snow are constant and forces you to keep up? Is it just constant chain lubing? I see there's 8 speed stainless steel chains by Wippermann? Help with recommendations.


I run a Cn 7701 Shimano chain with a nickle coating....gets me through a long cold winter of salty slush ice and snow.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I see some horrendous chains at the bike co-op.

I tell everyone: if you ride regularly, then keep a rag near where you store your bike. When you get home, grab the rag, grab the chain in the rag, and spin the cranks backwards a few times. It takes 30 seconds, and even if you only do that once or twice a week it will make a huge difference to drivetrain prettiness.


----------



## kai_ski (Apr 24, 2013)

gmats said:


> Thanks, I agree, lube and rags are cheaper but I'm looking for something a bit easier. You cannot imagine how often I get rained on here with my commutes. I'm looking for easier maintenance.


I hear you, but seriously just use a wet lube like NixFrixShun Chainlube ?NFS? ? NixFrixShun home of The BallersRide or Chain-L (Phil's tenacious oil works too.) You use far less of these lubes than the comparable "dry" lube like Rock n Roll or White Lightning. I spent 200 miles in the rain on my last rando and didn't have the slightest problem with rust or noise. What's easier than wiping down the external plates after you get home and re-applying lube every ~300 miles? Just keep a rag next to where you keep your bike.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

If those were my riding conditions, for my commuter, I would look into a belt drive as a long term solution.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

TenSpeed said:


> If those were my riding conditions, for my commuter, I would look into a belt drive as a long term solution.


I would love to investigate something with a belt drive but this is the bike I use for commuting.









Thanks for all the great advice and hints.


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Mar 16, 2009)

Wipperman males a stainless steel chain and I did notice KMC has something called a "Rust Buster" chain which might help with the salt air that I'm guessing is the root of your problem. I live in Oregon, away frm the coast so I get lots of rain but no salt and keeping my chains healthy is just a matter of regular lubrication.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

The rust buster chains are zinc coated (similar to galvanized nails). They work, but really no better than nickel/otherwise plated chains, so long as you lube fairly regularly.

For what it's worth, I live 10 miles from the ocean, and work is 5.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

If you ride a bike in the rain, adopt a "put away procedure." Wipe the frame of excess moisture, remove the saddle and post, place bike upside down or in such a way that allows water in the frame to drain, wipe water from chain and apply lubrication. It takes less than 5 minutes and saves money and time down the road.


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Wipperman


----------



## WA-CO (Nov 23, 2013)

Ride
Clean
Wipe
Lube
Wipe


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

I use the kmc rust buster on my commuter through salt, snow, rain, etc and it has worked well along with not lubing it that often either. During these conditions for 7 months and 3000 miles still no rust. This chain was recommended to me by the one lbs who's mechanic rides a single speed, I will use these chains again!


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Excellent Biz, thank you so much for the recommendation. I will try it.


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

All my bikes have KMC chains. _But, I don't let my chains get rusty, so I don't know how rust proof they are_.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Im using a SRAM nickle P-1 and its holding up better than the chain it replaced. You be amazed how much dirt and moisture a air hose will remove from your chain. Then just add a light lube.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

+ one for a heavier wet lube. Try 5W-30 motor oil? Or some chainsaw bar lube.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Again, thank you for all the great information. The heavier oil has it's appeal except it also attracts more stuff and gets far greasier. I'm not looking for a no maintenance chain but I certainly don't want to have to be cleaning and lubing daily because it does rain that often here in Hawaii. Where I live it isn't always sunshine and clear. There's a reason for the lush, jungle greenery here. I'm not complaining, just saying I'm looking for something with a bit less maintenance. 

I have ordered a couple of KMC rust busters. Two because the cargo bike needs a "long" chain. Maybe a better plan is to have two chains. One off the bike that's been cleaned and ready to put on the bike. The other one on the bike. When one gets dirty, just take it off and replace with the waiting chain. I do this with my trail bike. Because of all the mud and muck we have here, it helps with bike clean up and maintenance.


----------



## Bizman (Oct 11, 2010)

gmats said:


> Again, thank you for all the great information. The heavier oil has it's appeal except it also attracts more stuff and gets far greasier. I'm not looking for a no maintenance chain but I certainly don't want to have to be cleaning and lubing daily because it does rain that often here in Hawaii. Where I live it isn't always sunshine and clear. There's a reason for the lush, jungle greenery here. I'm not complaining, just saying I'm looking for something with a bit less maintenance.
> 
> I have ordered a couple of KMC rust busters. Two because the cargo bike needs a "long" chain. Maybe a better plan is to have two chains. One off the bike that's been cleaned and ready to put on the bike. The other one on the bike. When one gets dirty, just take it off and replace with the waiting chain. I do this with my trail bike. Because of all the mud and muck we have here, it helps with bike clean up and maintenance.


From my experience with the KMC Rustbuster chain, I think you will be very happy! Please let us know after you have given it some time of how it works out for you.


----------



## KentheKona (Jul 6, 2013)

I rotate chains, they sit in a wd40 bath until they are swapped. Then they are wiped down to the remove the wd40 and lubed with finish line wet. It seems to be working pretty good so far. Lot of junk in the bottle of the jars.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

KentheKona said:


> I rotate chains, they sit in a wd40 bath until they are swapped. Then they are wiped down to the remove the wd40 and lubed with finish line wet. It seems to be working pretty good so far. Lot of junk in the bottle of the jars.


Yes, I have in the past used WD40 as a great moisture repellent and solvent.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

This has been my solution. hate it or love it. I love it

Home - Gates Carbon Drive Belt System


----------



## car bone (Apr 15, 2011)

WA-CO said:


> Ride
> Clean
> Wipe
> Lube
> Wipe


Myself I just 
lube
lube
lube
lube
lube


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

JUNGLEKID5 said:


> This has been my solution. hate it or love it. I love it
> 
> Home - Gates Carbon Drive Belt System


OK, that's great but how do you adapt it to an existing bike? That didn't answer my question.


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

I know as you need a frame that splits


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

^^ Steel frame? Doable for the skilled or financially flush:






Gates belt system conversion video

Picture series:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/steveluscher/sets/72157630151393730/


__
https://flic.kr/p/7382444046


__
https://flic.kr/p/7382444824

If the frame is steel. Otherwise, you need a frame with the feature.


----------

